# Ventrogluteal Injection Video



## SAD (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 2, 2012)

That's where I pinned today.  It my favorite now. Thanks SAD!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice job SAD...perfect way to find it flexed and then relax to pin! thumbs up

and pinks the new black..lol..j/k


----------



## j2048b (Nov 2, 2012)

Works great THANKS MAN!


----------



## SAD (Nov 2, 2012)

Popeye50 said:


> Nice job SAD...perfect way to find it flexed and then relax to pin! thumbs up
> 
> and pinks the new black..lol..j/k



Hahaha.  It's salmon, asshole!  Lol.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice work! That should help a lot of Bros out there.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks for the vid. Will have to do some flexin in the mirror in the morning... again thx a lot - perfect example !!! =D>


----------



## Jada (Nov 2, 2012)

SAD thank U!!!!! im gonna flex a couple of times to c it, once again thank u! do i need to aspirate when doing VG?


----------



## Popeye (Nov 2, 2012)

Jada said:


> SAD thank U!!!!! im gonna flex a couple of times to c it, once again thank u! do i need to aspirate when doing VG?



YES....ALWAYS aspirate any time you are injecting anything, anywhere


----------



## Jada (Nov 2, 2012)

i imagine it easy to aspirate since its on ur side and u can hold it with the other hand and pull with the other.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 2, 2012)

great job SAD very helpful


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2012)

VERY helpful!! Cheers, Mate!! Much appreciated!!

(pics of said camera woman?...  )


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ya bro your girl sounds pretty hot


----------



## JOMO (Nov 2, 2012)

Just pinned this site. Prob the easiest site I have ever pinned. After carefully finding it of course. Fav new site. Thanks!


----------



## DF (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the video SAD very helpful & now a sticky.


----------



## SAD (Nov 2, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> VERY helpful!! Cheers, Mate!! Much appreciated!!
> 
> (pics of said camera woman?...  )





Four1Thr33 said:


> Ya bro your girl sounds pretty hot



My wife is as pretty as she is kind, with just the right amount of attitude and the ability to cook.  I'm damn lucky, but only one of you has gotten to or will get to see her.  By the way, she says to tell J hello, POB.


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 2, 2012)

I've had success laying on my side to pin this site at well, that way you can make sure you don't have any weight on the leg on the side you're pinning


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 2, 2012)

Great video SAD.  Thanks.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks SAD!

My right side is like a dream come true. Left side hurt like a mother for a day and a half .  Must have hit a nerve or something?..


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2012)

Just a moment past my first VG inject. Did my left VG (I'm a Southpaw) and I'll add my agreement with everything said above. Painless and relatively easy to locate after SAD's video. Too soon to speak of PIP but the initial process was smooth. 

I pinned from standing while in front of a mirror (helped me to locate the muscle). 

Props, Sad. Will try the other side early next week!

- Savage


----------



## theminister (Nov 3, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Ya bro your girl sounds pretty hot



You really are a horny mofo


----------



## theminister (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats wheree I put 5.5 mls alternate cheek, warmed up, no pip, every week


----------



## Jt79zxt (Nov 3, 2012)

Great vid ... Takes the guess work out trying to find it


----------



## ccpro (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't find it....I think I'm too fat or it's undeveloped?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Can't find it....I think I'm too fat or it's undeveloped?



Watch SAD's technique of kicking your leg out to the side. I also found rocking your weight back and forth (side to side) helped to make it more visible. Relax it when pinning (eg. put your weight on your off leg).


----------



## JOMO (Nov 3, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Can't find it....I think I'm too fat or it's undeveloped?



Dont get discouraged. I could not visually see mine either. Just felt around that area flexing on and off feeling the muscle out. Put alittle nail mark on that batboy and its smooth sailing.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 16, 2012)

i haven't tried pinning my vg's but i'm going to next cycle.  my delts and quads were fuckin shot by the time i got done with the last one.


----------



## DF (Nov 16, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> i haven't tried pinning my vg's but i'm going to next cycle.  my delts and quads were fuckin shot by the time i got done with the last one.



Very worth while in finding.  They can hold some volume believe it or not & easy to pin.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 16, 2012)

Very helpful vid, been meaning to try injecting here and now I know how =D>


----------



## JOMO (Nov 16, 2012)

As I have been dropping fat I can clearly see the site now rather than having to feel for the muscle. Just put 1.5ml in no prob. As I said before, If you guys can find this site you will like it. Very convienient.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 16, 2012)

Can put 3ccs in VG without any issues..


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 17, 2012)

thanx for the vid. i hav done alot of research trying to figure this out... and im not a dumbass either. lol. but this video sure made me feel like one


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 17, 2012)

Since going VG, I've not gone back to quads. No pain, no PIP. Very easy. 

Props to SAD for the video and Popeye for the illustrations!


----------



## shindig (Jan 15, 2013)

This is great. Thanks I needed this


----------



## username1 (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks for the video, very helpful was able to finally do this injection, kept putting it off for weeks but, went in like butter just like you said


----------



## J-dub (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally this is exactly what I needed!  I was never comfortable finding that spot with anything else I saw on the site. Awesome!


----------



## mkbeast (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been looking for something showing me how to do this for a while, thanks.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 2, 2013)

My fave sweet spot now for sure


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 2, 2013)

What length pins do you guys use?


----------



## DF (Apr 2, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> What length pins do you guys use?



I use 25g 1" pin.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 2, 2013)

Well apparently I don't hit the butt blaster enough cause I cant find mine. I'm probably just too fat.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 2, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Well apparently I don't hit the butt blaster enough cause I cant find mine. I'm probably just too fat.



I have trouble with it also herm on and off as my weight fluctuates. Just got to feel it out below your hip.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 2, 2013)

Can you come over and show me?


----------



## JOMO (Apr 2, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Can you come over and show me?



No!! haha. My hands are cold also, it just wouldn't be ideal.


----------



## Great-Northerner (Apr 6, 2013)

Never got around to trying it yet....


----------



## gothis (Jun 6, 2013)

hey thanks for this .... I am going to try this site next


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

wasnt there a front ventro shot?
like in the front by your pelvis?


----------



## SAD (Jul 31, 2013)

sparticus said:


> wasnt there a front ventro shot?
> like in the front by your pelvis?



Dear God, please do not try this.  The one time I've pinned too far forward in the VG it was brutally painful for a week.  Err on the side of too far back, vs. too far forward.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

SAD said:


> Dear God, please do not try this.  The one time I've pinned too far forward in the VG it was brutally painful for a week.  Err on the side of too far back, vs. too far forward.



sad,  I was really looking forward to trying this new site.  I need  extra site....my delts are getting shot.  and quads are no dice....glutes are weird for me.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Since SAD's original post I have incorporated VG's as standard injection sites.  

If there are SI Bro's who have not tried them I can tell you now after months of injecting there VG's are the bomb!

I am very thankful to SAD for bring them to our attention.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

I  have time logged on the elliptical for that ass definition like you guys....just feels like ass.  no muscle.  


fuck me....I might have to opt for quads (dying)  but most likely not.  fuck quads.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

sparticus said:


> I  have *no* time logged on the elliptical for that ass definition like you guys....just feels like ass.  no muscle.
> 
> 
> fuck me....I might have to opt for quads (dying)  but most likely not.  fuck quads.



ment...no time logged


----------



## SAD (Jul 31, 2013)

Squats.  Squats build glutes.  And everyone can find some semblance of a ventroglute, unless you are morbidly obese.  Keep playing with it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

brb. feeling all up on myself.  


and actually.  I may give this a second look.  SAD.  was your needle 1in?


----------



## SAD (Jul 31, 2013)

Yep.  1 inch is fine unless you are exceedingly fat, which you're not.  My fat-ass can hit VGs and glutes with a 1" pin, although I do plunge that motherfucker home, lol.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

ill report on friday afternoon....
ill need the weekend off from work in case I hit something and ass is on fire.

thanks SAD.  I dont care what anybody says....I also have a cowboy salmon colored  button down.


----------



## SAD (Jul 31, 2013)

Nobody says anything to me, lol.  They may think all sorts of shit, but nobody says a word (unless they are good friends with me, then they are merciless [cough pob cough]).


----------



## JM750 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have yet to hit this as any place I saw on  line was confusing. This guy made it very easy to find it.

thx for the video.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 1, 2013)

JM750 said:


> I have yet to hit this as any place I saw on  line was confusing. This guy made it very easy to find it.
> 
> thx for the video.



in other words....your saying SAD has a great ass.   
admit it.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 1, 2013)

sparticus said:


> in other words....your saying SAD has a great ass.
> admit it.....



His ventro glutes are finer than a new set of snow tires.


----------



## G3Cube (Oct 25, 2013)

1" or 1.5" pin?


----------



## JOMO (Oct 25, 2013)

G3Cube said:


> 1" or 1.5" pin?



Either will work. I personally prefer 1'' for VG.


----------



## SwooseGoose (Dec 31, 2013)

Great vid thanks SAD.  Fewer  quad injects for me.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 14, 2014)

This is definitely a great sticky....


----------



## Rip (May 15, 2014)

This is where I do it too. That video will be helpful to a lot of guys. 
Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

I WILL pin this damn spot one day. Its just so foreign to me, I think something is always gonna go wrong


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 18, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I WILL pin this damn spot one day. Its just so foreign to me, I think something is always gonna go wrong



Bro you sound too much like me you don't do deadlifts and you haven't done this injection site yet. Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 18, 2014)

i did 3cc for my first ventro inj....big mistake fukkin virgin muscle + 3cc= huge pain in the ass


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 18, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Bro you sound too much like me you don't do deadlifts and you haven't done this injection site yet. Lol



DLs start on Tues!! Im knockin one of those off the list lol


----------



## AlphaUnigenLife (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks trans, appreciate the video, should be bumped for others to watch. Bundy helped me find mine as well. But a video is always great to have for visuals.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 2, 2020)

This should be a sticky for sure.


----------



## Jin (Feb 5, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> This should be a sticky for sure.



It is now . Great suggestion.


----------



## ThrowItAllAway (Feb 5, 2020)

Alright ... I'm going to try Ventro glute tonight. I'm not the most flexible and am a little shaky, so going Dorso always feels way more difficult then it should.

When I do flex and leg kick out to the side, I feel like I see the muscle that all of these threads show - but it just feels so hard that it freaks me out. The spot I see most is pretty much in the middle of the width of my side, slightly more towards the back and height is slightly above the peak of my butt before it crescents back to my back

I can push in with my finger pretty deep - so I think I found it... wish me luck


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 5, 2020)

jesus, tried to find this dang thing again...fail. had my wife stand there and watch and see if she could find it. nope. can see a small area get hard as a rock but when relaxed, still feels hard as rock


----------



## ThrowItAllAway (Feb 5, 2020)

Welp... that was the easiest shot I've ever done in my life! Minus the shaking like a lil' bitch to start I legit didn't even feel a poke. I used 25g 1.5 Inch, I was only going to go in 1inch, but ut basically just went just about all the way in while pushing out the liquid. Did 2cc's Tren Ace and test 2 (1cc each).

I'm so happy i found this thread. Thanks guys!



ThrowItAllAway said:


> Alright ... I'm going to try Ventro glute tonight. I'm not the most flexible and am a little shaky, so going Dorso always feels way more difficult then it should.
> 
> When I do flex and leg kick out to the side, I feel like I see the muscle that all of these threads show - but it just feels so hard that it freaks me out. The spot I see most is pretty much in the middle of the width of my side, slightly more towards the back and height is slightly above the peak of my butt before it crescents back to my back
> 
> I can push in with my finger pretty deep - so I think I found it... wish me luck


----------



## Trump (Feb 6, 2020)

Just watched this for the first time its exactly where i pinning thank god, if your not already using this area you need to start


----------



## PuzzleT3st (Feb 6, 2020)

Just pinned here for the first time, all well so far, been about an hour... at first I had a little oil leak back but I assume that's because I wasn't able to z track and find it at the same time haha. I'm still green, on my second pin! 
Thanks fellas!


----------



## j2048b (Feb 6, 2020)

metsfan4life said:


> jesus, tried to find this dang thing again...fail. had my wife stand there and watch and see if she could find it. nope. can see a small area get hard as a rock but when relaxed, still feels hard as rock




right? maybe cause i gots no legs, or what ever, but i cant find this chit either on my body....


----------



## ThrowItAllAway (Feb 6, 2020)

j2048b said:


> right? maybe cause i gots no legs, or what ever, but i cant find this chit either on my body....



I was having the same problem, and then just switched to a room with better lighting, flexed and kicked leg out to the side. Still felt super hard but looked like the right spot and when 100% relaxed I pushed in with my finger and could tell it was a deep muscle. Took me a good couple of days of looking in the mirror over and over again until I was confident enough to try.

Doing the left side tonight


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 9, 2020)

j2048b said:


> right? maybe cause i gots no legs, or what ever, but i cant find this chit either on my body....



yeah man I can’t find on either side. Several mirrors, several rooms, flexed forward side back front, leg to the front, angled, side, rear. Nothing moves, I can see my hip and see my glute, it’s probably right between but I push on it when unflexed and solid as a rock. 
wife tried (who isn’t heavy at all and fit), nada. 

maybe I need to send a pic to a long time user and find this thing bc my gluteus getting swollen after 3cc EOD


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 22, 2020)

Great video! Thanks for assisting everyone who was looking for that spot.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 16, 2020)

Silly question for first timer: are you supposed to use a new pin every time you pin?


----------



## TODAY (Mar 16, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Silly question for first timer: are you supposed to use a new pin every time you pin?


What's your stance on potentially life-threatening infections?


----------



## PuzzleT3st (Mar 19, 2020)

Been using this site for a months now, rotating side to side. First two had pip cuz virgin muscle but been smooth as butta since! Now on my last pin, dark blood squirted out when I pulled needle out and cause pain in my actual glute 6inches away? Would this mean i hit a vein and nerve? I asperated so I'm pretty sure i didn't inject in vein just maybe went thru one...
Curiosity, not real worried.


----------

